# March POTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK! Time to vote. We have 7 entries this month. Vote for your favorite picture. There is a number above each picture, please use that to help you vote for the correct fish. There will also be a description with the common and scientific names if they were provided. If your photo is in this selection, please do not share with us that it is yours. Let's get started. Here are the seven photos for this month...

1. Jack Dempsey Cichlid (Cichlasoma octofasciatum)


2. Black Ghost Knife (Apteronotus albifrons)


3. Betta (Betta splenden)


4. Ropefish (Erpetoichthys calabricus)


5. Common Pleco (Hypostomus plecostomus)


6. Green Spotted Puffer (Tetraodon nigroviridis)


7. Glass Catfish (Kryptopterus bicirrhis)



Thank you all for your submissions. If you have a photo for April, please send it now or any time during March. Lets try to get a full 10 photos for next month!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Is there a reason why there are such few votes?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

There really isn't a bunch of people that vote.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

i did my part


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The votes are a little more spread out this time than all on one or 2 pictures. Probably due to the fact that most of the pictures were clear this time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

i count 19 votes in total...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, this poll just proves that texting/messaging among teenagers certainly has it's benefits and that photo resolution means nothing.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Well, this poll just proves that texting/messaging among teenagers certainly has it's benefits and that photo resolution means nothing.


Oh, and that blurry and photoshopped extensively also means "art". 
:chair: lol


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Dont see my submission here


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

hXcChic22 said:


> Oh, and that blurry and photoshopped extensively also means "art".
> :chair: lol


I don't even own Photoshop.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

You don't have to own photoshop to be able to fix up a picture GK...

I voted!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hey great! Nothing like a little bit of tension on a fun thread. Sheesh! Play nice peeps. 

I wanted to vote for the puffer as I have a new found love for them, but just couldn't with the blur. Get him to sit still  You just say "Mr GSP Sit! Now!" maybe it will work?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

they don't like to stay put at all lol. The best photo opportunity is when they hid in a cave and you have a good view of them, but at that time their colors are mellow and theirs no light


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

April POTM is full. Thanks guys!


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

i added my vote. it's hard to get get great pictures, when your fish don't stay still.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A picture's composition is also very important. A nice well centered subject will usually look much better than some weird-angled shot which also shows the frame of the tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Something else I noticed. Why did the Common Pleco pick up like 8 votes by itself in the last week? Sounds like another vote for me on facebook scenario.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Something else I noticed. Why did the Common Pleco pick up like 8 votes by itself in the last week? Sounds like another vote for me on facebook scenario.


Why exactly are you so upset?? is your picture losing and your mad? You know its very possible for 8 out of 51 people to have just voted for the pleco in that week. Thats only like 1 vote a day, not that crazy man.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Why exactly are you so upset?? is your picture losing and your mad? You know its very possible for 8 out of 51 people to have just voted for the pleco in that week. Thats only like 1 vote a day, not that crazy man.


No, I spend a lot of time researching political methods and it's easy to see what have happening these polls the last couple months. We have had an influx of new members in the 13-19 age range. They talk to each other and ask that others in that age range to vote for them regardless of the fish or picture quality and they do it blindly. Now, if that's not skewed I don't know what is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

bottom line is this: this is a trend and its gonna keep happening. nothings gonna stop people from PM'ing others and askin them to vote.it is sad but its happening and its real. we just need to learn to adapt to it like we learn to adapt to a lotta other things that happens in real life.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Whatever, if someone wants to send their friends and tell them to register and vote in this silly little contest than we shouldn't be mad, we should pity them...I can care less if I win, I just like showing my little fatties off.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> Whatever, if someone wants to send their friends and tell them to register and vote in this silly little contest than we shouldn't be mad, we should pity them...I can care less if I win, I just like showing my little fatties off.


Exactly its just a photo of the month picture on a forum, why are people getting so upset about it. Its not like any of those pictures up there are really any good anyways. Believe me, the best picture will win no matter what. I don't think the pleco picture is all that bad. Its centered, its fins are fully out, its just a little blurry but almost all of them are.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

no matter what the best picture is always going to win because there are more of us then the stupid little ones that need their friends help to win....

so whatever picture is the best it will win.*period*.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

So... does this mean no winner? Not to be pushy or anything. Just curiosity.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

No, its not like the pleco won, so nothing controversial. The Jack Dempsy won fair and square


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I've sent Shaggy the sidebar info. He isn't on a lot. Can another admin change it if I send them that info?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sidebar info?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

On the homepage, on the right side, there is a sidebar with the POTM and the TOTM winners. It needs to be updated.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Could an admin please update the homepage sidebar! Its been half a month. If you need the picture and the info I can PM it to you.


----------



## davidwillson (Oct 19, 2010)

Zakk said:


> i did my part


The votes are a little more spread out this time than all on one or 2 pictures. Probably due to the fact that most of the pictures were clear this time.


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

hey. how do you put the photo up. I can't find it


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Kissing keeper said:


> hey. how do you put the photo up. I can't find it


this is an old contest but there will be a new one soon i believe but the way u submit a photo is to send it to bmlbytes in a PM or send him the link to where the picture is on photobucket or whatever site you use to share photos.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yes, you click this button shown below and insert your image into the PM.


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

ye but i dont have photo bucket.:sad::-(
cos im 11


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Kissing keeper said:


> ye but i dont have photo bucket.:sad::-(
> cos im 11


its easy to make a photobucket


----------



## davidwilsoon (Oct 30, 2010)

ApplePie said:


> You don't have to own photoshop to be able to fix up a picture GK...
> 
> I voted!


Hey great! Nothing like a little bit of tension on a fun thread. Sheesh! Play nice peeps.


_______________________
watch movies online


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

ok well, wens next pm.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Old thread is old.


----------



## thomas.17oct (Nov 11, 2010)

*Hey there..........*

Cool pics........


----------

